# Dave Rose (Class)



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I know BYU stepped up and gave Dave Rose a new contract, but I also suspect that it wasn't what he was offered by some other programs. In the news conference these words stood out:

"The players made a comittment to me and this is my opportunity to make a comittment back to them." (That was so refreshing to hear.)

That's the kind of coach I would want to play for.

Then U of U new coach:

"I'm asking the players to get on board with ME, and see if we can make it WE."
Already the leading scorer from last year has bailed. I think he saw all the video footage of the new coach screaming at refs and flying by emotions rather than calm stability.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Look, I'll be first in line to pile on the U when it is warranted. But no point kicking them when they are down. And no point slamming on Krisco before he's even unpacked his boxes. It is VERY common for players to transfer when the coach that recruited them gets canned. It happens everywhere. I hope things work out and Krisco can turn the program around. The rivalry is only interesting when both teams are good. Besides, you start a post to talk about how classy Dave Rose is, and then you end it by piling on the U? Kind ironic, isn't it?

As for Rose - he's done a great job with the program at BYU. It isn't just Jimmer either. Since Rose took over a decent enough program, a culture of college basketball has really developed. The arena is getting filled, students have created their own kind of fandom, and people are excited for BYU basketball. And Rose has done it all by maintaining the values of the school. He's done a great job. BYU will continue to provide a good product and promote a great atmosphere for college basketball with Rose at the helm. I'm glad to see him around for a few more years.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Slamming???

Nowhere did I slam anybody or any program. I stated a couple of revealing quotes, and mentioned a player bailing because of a change in coaches, and mentioned some news video footage. That stuff speaks for itself. 

So if you think mentioning what I see is classless, that is your perception.

As for BYU--I think they will continue to shine. I can't wait for the Haws kid to get back from his mission. I think he is (overall game) better than Jimmer.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Come on man. I hate to go Cougar on Cougar here, but you make a post about what a class act Dave Rose is, and have to throw in a snarky comment about the Utes and their new coach. I think your words were:


HighNDry said:


> Already the leading scorer from last year has bailed. I think he saw all the video footage of the new coach screaming at refs and flying by emotions rather than calm stability.


Tell me there isn't a snarky commentary going on there. I'm not sure why you'd even mention the Utes in your post about Dave Rose.

Anyway, Haws will be good to have back, though Jimmer's the best player to come through the Marriott Center in 30 years, so I'm not ready to say anyone on the horizon is better. Time will tell. Lets see how he does once he gets his game legs under him. Its going to be a rebuild for the Cougars. Hopefully Davies will be back. With Collisworth the younger heading on his mission, it will be a total rebuild. But Rose has replaced good talent in the past. That is what separates good programs from good teams.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Very classy of Coach Rose indeed.

Funny that you speak of class, and yet the spirit of the same post has none. I'll have to remember this next time you say a Ute has no class. ;o)


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Snarky--okay.

And Haws may not launch the 30 footers but he can hit shots, is quick, plays good D and started as a freshman and proved himself. He'll be fine getting his legs under him. I imagine he did a lot of walking in the Philipines and I'm pretty sure they allow missionaries to daily exercise now. I think you'll be surprised at his talent.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope you are right. Philipines? I just hope the kid doesn't come back with some kind of parasite. I'm certainly excited for the future of BYU hoops, as I think it is good. Just as a BYU sports fan, I've seen guys like Mike Young come along with expectations he'd be as good as big brother who says things like "He's better than I was at that age" and then he ends up four deep on a depth chart of marginal players. Haws' old man could hoop for sure. Seems like he single handedly carried Alta to some HS championships, and then led BYU for a few years with some serious skills. I remember his old man being very quick off the dribble, and could certainly get down the court faster than Jimmer ever could. BYU needs another super star for sure. Maybe he is it. I sure hope so. Geeze. Now I feel old. When I can remember when the up and coming player's parents played high school ball, I guess I'm an official geezer. 'For I know it, I'll be in the same world as Al and Goob!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Haws already has the record for highest free throw percentage in a season; something ridiculous like 92% or so.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Just as a BYU sports fan, I've seen guys like Mike Young come along with expectations he'd be as good as big brother who says things like "He's better than I was at that age" and then he ends up four deep on a depth chart of marginal players. Haws' old man could hoop for sure. Seems like he single handedly carried Hillcrest to some HS championships, and then led BYU for a few years with some serious skills. I remember his old man being very quick off the dribble, and could certainly get down the court faster than Jimmer ever could. BYU needs another super star for sure. Maybe he is it. I sure hope so. Geeze. Now I feel old. When I can remember when the up and coming player's parents played high school ball, I guess I'm an official geezer. 'For I know it, I'll be in the same world as Al and Goob!


Just one small correction, GF. Marty went to Hillcrest, not Alta.  It's funny you talk about the family connection thing...Our family spends half of the reunion debating who was better, Marty or his brother Greg, who also led Hillcrest to a state title. The truth is that the best basketball player in our family never played college ball. Marty's cousin David played for American Fork and was a state MVP and state championship winner in 1976. He and Marty are first cousins and Davey is the only person I've ever seen who could leave Marty in his dust. Just unbelievably quick! Dave went on a mission and then came home and started a family and was never really heard from again. He's a legend in city ball, though. His story kind of proves your point: the mission can change everything.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

BirdDogger said:


> Just one small correction, GF. Marty went to Hillcrest, not Alta.


Correct, Marty went to Hillcrest, 2 classes behind me. And the dude was an amazing hoopster, even as a sophomore. (Dang, I am getting old.) Bird dogger, did you go to Hillcrest also? Maybe I know you.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Bird dogger, did you go to Hillcrest also? Maybe I know you.


Nope.


----------

